# My tips have never been better !



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

For rideshare I mean..... I got more tips with pizza delivery on the slowest days !

Anyway, I setup my tablet as per Steve K (thanks again Steve) about 6 weeks ago, and immediately started getting a few tips, where I previously got none. Tons of love (and free advertisement) for my photography website too 

But here's the thing, "most" of my driving back then, was in a small college town, where my riders were 95% students.... on a tight budget, saving their extra pennies for beer !

So now that Summer break is here, I've been forced back to my hometown of Sacramento, and WoW ! I've made $90 in tips in the last two nights ! Got two tanks of gas, and some food, and still have a few $ in my wallet 

So this whole thing about the tip option finally being added, well hey, that's all fine and dandy, and maybe, I will get a few extra dollars with that too. But If I can keep this $40 or $50 a day tip thing going, I'll be doing a LOT better than before.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I do my best!


----------



## Londonman (Mar 26, 2017)

Can I ask how you set the tablet up. Thanks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Londonman said:


> Can I ask how you set the tablet up. Thanks


https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

$50 a day in tips is not so bad at all! 

More proof I'm in the wrong job.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Londonman said:


> Can I ask how you set the tablet up. Thanks


Well, i think my slideshow looks great.... But the app I'm using is an absolute PITA to set up, so I wouldn't recommend it. I might try the one Steve K posted next.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> $50 a day in tips is not so bad at all!
> 
> More proof I'm in the wrong job.


Totally - you need to start driving rideshare ASAP!!

Make sure to check in on UP after your first week to let us know how awesome and easy it is. You'll be great at it I'm sure - and those Benjamins will be rolling in the minute you turn on the app.

Just don't forget to keep us posted on your success- I for one cannot wait to hear how well you're doing.


----------

